# Disable debug for ftpd under syslogd?



## kalleboy (Dec 19, 2021)

In my /etc/syslog.d/ftp.conf file, I got a line like:

```
ftp.debug /var/log/fdeb.log
```
It works fine, however, syslogd(8) still logs the debug of the ftpd in default "debug.log" file.

My question is, how to prevent syslogd logging ftpd's debug, into its default debug.log file, but let ftp.debug to be logged ONLY into my specific fdeb.log file like above?

I need that because both my fdeb.log and debug.log get filled with the same info.

Perhaps it's due to this line in syslog.conf:

```
*.=debug                                        /var/log/debug.log
```
I'm aware that commenting that line out would solve it, but that would stop debug-logging on every services, I guess. How to specifically stop it for ftpd?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalleboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Any idea?


----------



## covacat (Dec 21, 2021)

*.=debug;ftp.none ?


----------

